# PhysXloader fehlt, egal was ich mache



## batmaan (2. Mai 2013)

moin, 

ich wollte ganz normal ein Spiel starten was physx nutzt , metro 2033. Dann sagt er mir aber das physxloader fehlt. normalerweise ging das ohne probleme aber jetzt gehts nicht. steam ladet es auch nicht selber runter. Manuell installiert -> keine Besserung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Mai 2013)

PhysX in der Systemsteuerung deinstalliert? Wenn nein, mal machen. Steam sollte das dann selbstständig neu installieren


----------



## batmaan (2. Mai 2013)

Hab ich


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Mai 2013)

Oh Hatte letzte Woche das selbe Problem mit Mafia 2 und damit konnte ich es lösen


----------



## Deathseal (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss klingt blöd, aber simpel, installiere mal dein Grafikkartentreiber neu. Dies hat bei mir geholfen nutze aber auch eine nvidia karte!


----------



## batmaan (2. Mai 2013)

ich kann echt nicht mehr..graka treiber neuinstalliert, steam physx installieren lassen macht er zwar, trotzdem fehlt der physxloader..


----------



## doceddy (2. Mai 2013)

Physx installieren und neustarten(!) hilft meistens.


----------



## batmaan (2. Mai 2013)

thx, hat gefunzt. gta 4 und batman aa funzen trotzdem net, immerhin metro


----------

